# Need help in identifying the plant



## dfd (May 9, 2013)

Hi, The LFS sold me a plant claiming as bucephalandra. It actual looked like bucephalandra when it was in the plastic pot. After removing the plant from the pot it looks like some kind of crypt. I am not sure what plant this is and could not determine how to plant this. Please help me identify this plant. Attached images for reference.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

Looks like crypt wendtii.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

There are so many different bucephalandra species, some only slightly different from others, that I would never claim to be able to identify one. I have had only one experience with them, but that one was a creeping plant, with a root structure that didn't look like the ones in the picture. There are non-creeping varieties too. We do have an aquatic plant identity expert here, so maybe he will comment. Or, you could PM Cavan Allen and ask for help.


----------



## Reivyn124 (Jan 28, 2017)

No rhizome on these....I'm thinking some kind of crypt.

forever seeking fissidens


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/go.php is a good place to start looking for what crypt it might be.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Maryland Guppy said:


> Looks like crypt wendtii.


I agree.


----------



## dfd (May 9, 2013)

Thank you everyone. Yes, it seems to be some kind of Crypt. I left it in tank for 2 weeks to grow and is no way related to buce.


----------

